# للبيع / شاحنة شاسيه فولفو موديل: 2004 رقم العرض : 125041‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة شاسيه فولفو 

موديل: 2004

الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه: 1,188,202كم

رقم العرض : 125041

وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:نوفمبر2004

المحاور:3

6x2 

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

انتريدر

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 110الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 






















​


----------

